# Microsoft Solitaire Collection



## majnue (Jun 13, 2021)

Been playing the 5 solatire games for almost 7 years, and my computer is failing. I'd like to take all my current scores to the new computer. I have full backups, so perhaps it would be possible to extract file(s) from it to make this happen, but I don't know file names and locations....

thanks ahead of time!

majnue


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Here is a link from Microsoft:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...atistics/4969f78a-ce22-456e-a4db-b0c74f0f96b3


----------



## majnue (Jun 13, 2021)

this collection........not the individual games.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

On the top right it says save your progress. What happens when you press that? Maybe it gets saved to a Microsoft Account online?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you are running win10, I believe you have to sign in. The data is kept in the cloud [on ms servers] rather than on your system.


----------



## majnue (Jun 13, 2021)

Couriant said:


> On the top right it says save your progress. What happens when you press that? Maybe it gets saved to a Microsoft Account online?


That's what I thought too, but it just started me over at 000...........


----------



## majnue (Jun 13, 2021)

crjdriver said:


> If you are running win10, I believe you have to sign in. The data is kept in the cloud [on ms servers] rather than on your system.


when you select the Save Progress it logs you onto Microsoft, which selects the 000 file.
when first tried, I panic'd thinking I had lost all those years of scores..........then I logged out and my scores returned...........hmmm


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

MS Solitaire Collection is an MS Store App, so stats should be stored under here:

%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Packages

Look for this folder there:
Microsoft.MicrosoftSolitaireCollection_8wekyb3d8bbwe

I don't know if this will work, but try copying that folder off the old PC, install MS Solitaire Collection on the new PC, then copy that folder to the same place on the new PC (%USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Packages), replacing what may already be there. I think that should move the stats over, run it on the new pc and see.

There is quite a bit of data in that folder, so something other than the stats could cause an issue when moved like this, I'm not sure. If so, on the new pc delete this folder and reinstall the game, then try just copying your profile which is in this folder under LocalState\Savegame\[Your Profile Name]


----------



## majnue (Jun 13, 2021)

thx. found the folder! thx.........it will be a few weeks before the new machine arrives, so I'll get back to this forum with the results............
again thx very much.

M


----------



## majnue (Jun 13, 2021)

Think I figured it out with all yer help: 
found the file on the old hard drive after getting a sata-to-usb3 docking box. copied the folder from
/users/me/AppData/Local/Packages/Microsoft.MicrosoftSolitaireCollection_8wekkyb3d8bbwe to the
machine (same location). This in itself wasn't enough...............turns out the new computer automatically
logs me into X-box..........

How do I stop my Xbox from automatically signing me in?
*Sign in* to *Xbox* Live. Select Settings, and then select Profile. Select *Sign-in* Preferences. Select *Auto Sign-in*, and then make the changes that you want.

after disabling the auto-sign in............got my old scores back!!!!!!!!










Finally fixed! thx to all


----------

